# where i can find ZUNE HD in india?



## karthik55859 (Mar 2, 2010)

hello every one,

i finally decided to buy the zune hd platinum model[32gb]....but i cant able to find any one retailer in india selling that piece....plz give some suggestions regarding to this purchase of zune hd....
one more thing.... by the way...where can i find sony's Premium EX Earbud Style Headphones..the model no.MDR-EX500LP..itz has amazing sound quality....you check this product with this link...

*www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/store...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665791064


----------



## Empirial (Jul 10, 2010)

Zune HD is not yet launched in India but you can buy it directly from Zune HD 32 GB - Buy from Microsoft Store


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2010)

or ebay

10/chars


----------

